# Jack Warner, CONCACAF, and FIFA are still corrupt



## espola (Oct 17, 2020)

Bill Archer published a story recently in BigSoccer.com --









						Welcome Back: FIFA, Power and Money
					

(Update: Yes, I did post this same piece a week or so ago.  Maybe you saw it before it vanished down the Interhole. Where it went, how it got there,...




					www.bigsoccer.com


----------

